# Eheim 2080



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I officially ended my expensive Fluval G6 experiment and replaced it with an Eheim 2080. I think that this is the last time that I am wasting any money on Fluval filters.

The G6 prefilter couldn't get through a week without clogging on my 150 gallon tank, even though I was also running an Eheim 2028 and Emperor 400.

So far the Eheim 2080 is running great, although I must say that the setup instructions were probably not clear in any of the 6 languages that they was printed. I would have been lost if I had to rely on these instructions and I didn't have any previous experience with Eheim filters.

Mike


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

mambee said:


> So far the Eheim 2080 is running great, although I must say that the setup instructions were probably not clear in any of the 6 languages that they was printed.


 :lol:

Yeah, the instructions for the Classics I recently set up were about as clear as mud. Fortunately, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s fairly self explanatory if you know the basics of canister filters.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

sadly i'd have to say that if the filter clogs, it means it's filter more stuff out of the water than the other filters and the tank is just that dirty, my cheapest canister is always the dirtiest one when i open them up, it amazing how much junk it traps compared to the others


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that G6 clogged because of the prefilter cartridge. It is easier to remove and clean but it has much less surface area.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

The G-6 and the rest of this new elite series of Fluval filters is just plain over priced and over hyped ! I have not talked to anyone who has been very happy with this particular filter and it seems as though retailers are having a hard time moving them too. For the price you would surely expect better performance. I know the Eheim 2080 will out perform the G-6 with very little effort.
However I do think it is very strange that for as long as Eheim filters have been sold in the USA that they would have a much better grasp on the language for the instructions by now.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't really trust hagen as a whole and tend to not give them my business, how can the same company have such good and such crappy products at the same time


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Been running a 2080 for 4 or 5 years now. Very pleased. Sometimes the quick release is not so quick. Priming is not bad but you need to pinch off one line at a time to bleed the air out of the lines.

Extremely quiet filter. I inserted filter pad around the top tray to limit bypass but got a little hum when I did. Easy to maintain.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Is the 2080 the one that was replaced by the 2075 reccently?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

the 2080 claims(not disputing) to be good for up to 320 gallons price $550 + tax
the 2075 does about half that and costs $300 + tax (240-600l media capacity)
I own the 2075 and love it :thumb:


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I am not sure a 2080 is suffecient flow for over 200G and mech filtering. Definately has the Bio capability.

I paid a lot less than that for my can and it came with media and three installation sets.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

You can get the 2080 at Kens fish online for $379 ! If you want the MONSTER of all Eheim classic filters you could go with the 2262 for $429 online  Now your talking POWER = 900 gph, lots of great reviews too, some rite here in the reviews section !


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess things can be more expensive up here


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks newforest, I know the 2075 has reccently replaced something.
+ 1 on the 2262, I'm on the hunt for one myself.


----------



## cellgrel (Jan 13, 2004)

My Eheim literally sits in a bucket due to all the leak issues. There is no service center in the US and the manufacturer refuses to provide details regarding design issues (leaks, redesigns/recalls, etc.) or even sell the parts needed for repairs -- but they always have a $$$ assembly to sell.

The upfront cost of my Eheim did not reflect the sheetrock repair cost that resulted from the use of the Eheim product. The bucket was a lesson learned. The long term lesson is to avoid Eheim. Yes they have made some outstanding products but their current business philosophy is writing on the wall.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

cellgrel said:


> My Eheim literally sits in a bucket due to all the leak issues. There is no service center in the US and the manufacturer refuses to provide details regarding design issues (leaks, redesigns/recalls, etc.) or even sell the parts needed for repairs -- but they always have a $$$ assembly to sell.
> 
> The upfront cost of my Eheim did not reflect the sheetrock repair cost that resulted from the use of the Eheim product. The bucket was a lesson learned. The long term lesson is to avoid Eheim. Yes they have made some outstanding products but their current business philosophy is writing on the wall.


O-Rings for the Eheim are inexpensive. You can order the parts from Big Als online. It's an easy fix. Eheim makes the best filters. On my aquariums I've used Eheim's for over 10 years. I experienced the leaking problem as well but easily rectified the situation with a new O-ring. The new Pro3 line resolves the leaking issues. I use two 2080 on my 125 gallon tank and love it!


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

noddy said:


> Thanks newforest, I know the 2075 has reccently replaced something.
> + 1 on the 2262, I'm on the hunt for one myself.


The 2075 has been renamed the G160. No reason why they gave a new name to it. Since the German websites still list the 2075 as being a current model.


----------



## cellgrel (Jan 13, 2004)

> O-Rings for the Eheim are inexpensive. You can order the parts from Big Als online.


I found six o-rings on my Eheim that were not even shown on the parts diagram. The tech support guy did not even know (or acknowledge) five existed until I sent him pictures. Even then Eheim insisted that these o-rings could not be changed by the user. The repairs would require shipping to Canada or purchase of the $$$ assembly in which they were used. Further, Eheim absolutely refused to sell the o-rings or even provide their sizes so that I might source them locally. To make matters worse, one of the leaking assemblies had been recalled/redesigned and for those with more timely leaks, the faulty assemblies were replaced. This is not what I would expect from a quality manufacturer.

While I agree that Eheim has made some of the best products available in the past, their current policies regarding technical support are an omen reflected in the poor design quality (four independent leak issues) of my filter and of what can be expected today of all Eheim products.

Ps. I tried Big Al's. They were helpful but could not deliver.
[/quote]


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Funny that. I had a problem with an EHEIM part and called some tech guy in Canada. Part was at my door three days later no charge.

User error and stress combined does not wear well on some people. To them mebbe Fluval is in their future. Yeah Fluval, *insert subliminal message* :drooling: Fluval :drooling: */ off subliminal message* but you didn't hear that from me. I have no problems with the Eheims that I own that overwealms me so I will go with them. My Precious.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks t.o.rapfan i'm not sure of all the numbers either
http://www.marinedepot.com/filters_ehei ... rs-ap.html


----------

